
Cool WSL tips and tricks you (or I) didn't know were possible - GordonS
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/CoolWSLWindowsSubsystemForLinuxTipsAndTricksYouOrIDidntKnowWerePossible.aspx
======
non-entity
I haven't used WSL in a couple months, andbhavent pulled out a Windkws box in
a while, but recall trying it and just typing `clear` completely broke
scrolling.

Anyone else experience this? Was it fixed? Hopefully it will be at least in
WSL2

